# New Sci-Fi and Fantasy Shows?



## Mark (Sep 15, 2008)

So how many New Sci-Fi and Fantasy Shows are scheduled to be premiering this fall season?

How many are ending and how many others are coming back?

What was on the drawing board that got axed before it even got out of the gate?

Who has got the scoops?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 15, 2008)

News page has some stuff on the CW troubles, looks like they may be merging with someone else and are going on about their ratings.  How this may effect there shows is yet to be seem but REAPER is not coming back until late October, figure the show will be picked up by someone else if the CW Network fails. 

Mondays: Chuck and Heroes are the must see returning shows for me.  I am looking forward to Chuck more than Heroes. New Shows: Worst Week looks fun.  Dollhouse is late season.

Tuesday: REAPER if it is still on Tuesdays and Fringe but figure Mentalist, the Pysch copy without the craziness and comdey, will do better.  I like Eli Stone, so, will also watch that. 

Wednesday: Bones.  No interested in Knight Rider. 

Thursday: Smallville, Supernatural and Life on Mars.  Will see if the Americian version of Life on Mars makes the translation.  

Friday: Crusoe, Stargate Atlantis and Sanctuary.  Sanctuary may be the Sfi-Fi's Fringe, be interesting to see.  

Saturday: is open for me normally watch Primeval on BBC America, don't see any new shows I am interested in.

Sunday: is open for me, Valentine looks stupid and I don't have HBO to see True Blood.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 15, 2008)

Sci-Fi and Fantasy Shows

New: 
True Blood (HBO), Sept. 7 9pm
Fringe (Fox), Sept. 9 8pm
Merlin (BBC1), Sept. 20 7:30pm (NBC to air in January)
Valentine (CW), Sept. 21 8pm
The Mentalist (CBS), Sept. 23 9pm
Knight Rider (NBC), Sept. 24 8pm
Sanctuary (Sci-Fi), Oct. 3 9pm
Life on Mars (ABC), Oct. 9 10pm
Eleventh Hour (CBS), Oct. 9 10pm
My Own Worst Enemy (NBC), Oct. 13 10pm
Crusoe (NBC), Oct. 17 9pm 
Legend of the Seeker (Syndicated), Nov. 1 (WGN will broadcast)
Capricia (Sci-Fi), December
Dollhouse (Fox) January
Kings (NBC), January
The Listener (NBC), January

Returning:
Saving Grace (TNT), July 14 10pm
Psych (USA), July 18 9pm
Eureka (Sci-Fi), July 29th 9pm
Primeval (BBCA), Aug. 9
Stargate: Atlantis (Sci-Fi), Aug. 29 10pm
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (Fox), Sept. 8 8pm
Smallville (CW), Sept. 18 8pm
Supernatural (CW), Sept. 18 9pm
Heroes (NBC), Sept. 22 9pm (8pm Season 2 recap episode)
Chuck (NBC), Sept. 29 8pm
The Sarah Jane Adventures (BBC1), Sept. 29 4:35pm (Unknown if Sci-Fi will pick up)
Pushing Daisies (ABC), Oct. 1 8pm
Ghost Whisperer (CBS), Oct. 3 8pm
24 (Fox), January 
Galactica (Sci-Fi), January
Lost (ABC), January
Medium (NBC), January
Reaper (CW), January
Torchwood (BBCA), Spring 2009
Robin Hood (BBCA), 2009
Doctor Who (Sci-Fi), Summer 2010

Cancelled:
Amsterdam (NBC)
Bionic Woman (NBC)
Blood Ties (Lifetime)
Flash Gordon (Sci-Fi)
Jericho (CBS)
Journeyman (NBC)
Moonlight (CBS)

This is what I have right now.

Edit: Further updates and corrections


----------



## Umbran (Sep 15, 2008)

From http://www.sftv.org/sftv/sftvschd.txt

SFTV New Season start dates / Special Airdates :

```
Primeval (BBC America)              Aug  9  (US Series Debut)
 Bones (FOX)                         Sep  3  (Season Four)
 Ghost Hunters (SciFi)               Sep  3  (Season Four resumes)
 Destination Truth (SciFi)           Sep  3  (Season Two resumes)
 True Blood (HBO)                    Sep  7  (Series Debut)
 Terminator: Sarah Connor Chronicles (FOX) Sep 8 (Season Two)
 Fringe (FOX)                        Sep  9  (Series Debut)
 Smallville (CW)                     Sep 18  (Season Eight)
 Supernatural (CW)                   Sep 18  (Season Four)
 CSI: Miami (CBS)                    Sep 22  (Season Seven)
 Heroes (NBC)                        Sep 22  (Season Three)
 Knight Rider (NBC)                  Sep 24  (Series Debut)
 CSI: NY (CBS)                       Sep 24  (Season Five)
 Desperate Housewives (ABC)          Sep 28  (Season Five)
 Dexter (SHO)                        Sep 28  (Season Three)
 Chuck (NBC)                         Sep 29  (Season Two)
 Pushing Daisies (ABC)               Oct  1  (Season Two)
 Ghost Whisperer (CBS)               Oct  3  (Season Four)
 Numbers (CBS)                       Oct  3  (Season Five)
 Life on Mars (ABC)                  Oct  9  (Series Debut)
 CSI (CBS)                           Oct  9  (Season Nine)
 Eleventh Hour (CBS)                 Oct  9  (Series Debut)
 My Own Worst Enemy (NBC)            Oct 13  (Series Debut)
 Eli Stone (ABC)                     Oct 14  (Season Two)
 Crusoe (NBC)                        Oct 17  (Series Debut)
 24 (FOX)                            Nov 23  (Special Movie)
 24 (FOX)                            Jan 09  (Season Seven)
 Dollhouse (FOX)                      TBA    (Series Debut)
 Medium (NBC)                        Feb 09  (Season Five)
 Merlin (NBC)                        Feb 09  (US Series Debut)
 Kings (NBC)                         Feb 09  (Series Debut) 
 The Listener (NBC)                  Sum 09  (Series Debut)
```


----------



## Orius (Sep 16, 2008)

Hand of Evil said:


> News page has some stuff on the CW troubles, looks like they may be merging with someone else and are going on about their ratings.  How this may effect there shows is yet to be seem but REAPER is not coming back until late October, figure the show will be picked up by someone else if the CW Network fails.




Link?!  I just got timed out searching the CM page and couldn't find anything about this.  If it wasn't for Reaper, I really wouldn't care if CW sunk.  And if they sink, someone non-cable-else picks Reaper up and doesn't turn it into suck, well that's just gravy.

Yeah, no cable for me, so it's looking pretty sparce.  Even worse, CW's not running Reaper angain until January, while pretty much the rest of their returning and new stuff makes me want to puke.  Heck, even Smallville sometimes, that show's jumped at least more than one kryptonite shark by now.

About all that's left that I know of is the syndicated run of Startgate: Atlantis.  Maybe some of the new stuff might be ok, but I'm hgestitant to try any of it, having been burned by sucky netowrk programming one too many times.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 16, 2008)

Orius said:


> Link?!  I just got timed out searching the CM page and couldn't find anything about this.




CW Ratings: CW Says Its Ratings Problems Are Nielsen's Fault - Circvs Maximvs


CW Woes: Tribune Move Marking Near End Of The CW? - Circvs Maximvs


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 16, 2008)

Orius said:


> Yeah, no cable for me, so it's looking pretty sparce.  Even worse, CW's not running Reaper angain until January, while pretty much the rest of their returning and new stuff makes me want to puke.  Heck, even Smallville sometimes, that show's jumped at least more than one kryptonite shark by now.
> 
> About all that's left that I know of is the syndicated run of Startgate: Atlantis.  Maybe some of the new stuff might be ok, but I'm hgestitant to try any of it, having been burned by sucky netowrk programming one too many times.




I don't know if you have tried Pushing Daisies, but it is the best show on television as far as I am concerned.  As for new stuff I am willing to give Legend of the Seeker a try, it may end up sucking but the promos look good. And since it is not network it may have a better chance of survival and being able to maintain its integrity. Since you don't have cable though it may or may not be on one of your local channels because it is syndicated.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't get BBC America for some ridiculous reason.

I'll have to watch Primeval on DVD after the fact.


----------



## Welverin (Sep 18, 2008)

Hand of Evil said:


> Sunday: is open for me, Valentine looks stupid and I don't have HBO to see True Blood.




But, that's the day _The Unit_ got moved to!


----------



## Mark (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!


I am sometimes perplexed at the waysome shows are grouped into categories where they do not seem to belong.  Should the CSI franchises really be grouped by SFTV into this (admittedly broad) genre?


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 18, 2008)

Mark said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> 
> I am sometimes perplexed at the waysome shows are grouped into categories where they do not seem to belong.  Should the CSI franchises really be grouped by SFTV into this (admittedly broad) genre?




Maybe it is because the forensics shown are beyond those of reality and therefore considered Sci-Fi. That's why I included 24 in my list, it has moved beyond reality and is some sort of dark sci-fi comic book series now (IMO).

I have been updating my list (Post #3) as I learn about other shows.


----------



## Villano (Sep 18, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> The Mentalist (CBS), Sept. 23 9pm




I had never heard of this show before, so I went to wikipedia and found this description:



> Starring Golden Globe Award nominee Simon Baker as Patrick Jane, an independent consultant with the California Bureau of Investigation (CBI),




Psych.



> who has a remarkable track record for solving serious crimes by using his razor sharp skills of observation.




Psych.



> Within the Bureau, Jane is notorious for his blatant lack of protocol and his semi-celebrity past as a psychic medium,




Psych.



> whose paranormal abilities he now admits he feigned.




Psych! 



> Jane's role in cracking a series of tough high-profile cases is greatly valued by his fellow agents.




Psych.



> However, no-nonsense Senior Agent Teresa Lisbon openly resists having Jane in her unit and alternates between reluctantly acknowledging Jane's usefulness and blasting him for his theatrics,




Psych!  



> narcissism




Psych!  Psych!



> and dangerous lack of boundaries.




Psych!  Psych!  Psych!



> Lisbon's team includes agents Kimball Cho, Wayne Rigsby and rookie member Grace Van Pelt, who all think Jane's a loose cannon but admire his charm and knack for clearing cases.




Psych!  Psych!  Psych!  Psych!  Psych!

And they say there's nothing original on TV.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 18, 2008)

Villano said:


> Psych!  Psych!  Psych!  Psych!  Psych!
> 
> And they say there's nothing original on TV.




Well, since Psych's like 7 episode season is over, I for one am willing to see the Mentalist even if it is a blatant ripoff of Psych.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 19, 2008)

Mark said:


> I am sometimes perplexed at the waysome shows are grouped into categories where they do not seem to belong.  Should the CSI franchises really be grouped by SFTV into this (admittedly broad) genre?




Well, it isn't like _Bones_ is really sci-fi either.  

I think it is in there more for viewership than genre - a lot of sci-fi fans watch Bones, for example, for David Boreanaz, the Wheadonesque banter, and the pseuso-super-science.


----------



## Orius (Sep 19, 2008)

Hand of Evil said:


> CW Ratings: CW Says Its Ratings Problems Are Nielsen's Fault - Circvs Maximvs
> 
> 
> CW Woes: Tribune Move Marking Near End Of The CW? - Circvs Maximvs




It's not the Nielsen's fault, the CW just sucks.  Their positioning of the CW for young women is IMO what wrecked Smallville.  They got rid of all the cast members over 30 (hell not even Lex was around in the season premier), added that pretty boy Queen, and turned the show into a mess of a soap opera.  The writing is bad and filled with all sorts of holes, and for me to notice, it's got to be pretty damn atrocious.

Of course the Nielsens _are_ a tad outdated what with DVRs and stuff.  Nobody likes to watch commercials.  They didn't watch them when they could conveniently channel surf with remotes, they're not going to be watching them now.  I understand that advertising is necessary, and I'd be fine with them just going back to product placement in shows.  As long as it's not cheesy '50s style product placement when the lead interrupts the acting, grabs Product X and turns to the camera and says, "I prefer using Acme Toilet Paper because it leaves me feeling clean and fresh."

Course that'll be hard to do with Sci-Fi. 



Brown Jenkin said:


> I don't know if you have tried Pushing Daisies, but it is the best show on television as far as I am concerned.




Never got into that.  It sounded interesting but I didn't try it because it sounded weird enough to be the next _Twin Peaks_.



> As for new stuff I am willing to give Legend of the Seeker a try, it may end up sucking but the promos look good. And since it is not network it may have a better chance of survival and being able to maintain its integrity. Since you don't have cable though it may or may not be on one of your local channels because it is syndicated.




Yeah, much of my watching is syndication.  What's that show supposed to be?



Umbran said:


> Well, it isn't like _Bones_ is really sci-fi either.




That's not much of a sci-fi list.  It has _Desperate Housewives_.  How the hell could _that_ be considered sci-fi?!


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Sep 19, 2008)

Orius said:


> Yeah, much of my watching is syndication.  What's that show supposed to be?





It is a fantasy show based on Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth books. It is produced by Sam Raimi who also brought us Hercules and Xena. The trailer makes it seem more serious than those though. The website  Legend Of The Seeker now offers a search by zip for local listings.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 19, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> It is a fantasy show based on Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth books. It is produced by Sam Raimi who also brought us Hercules and Xena. The trailer makes it seem more serious than those though. The website  Legend Of The Seeker now offers a search by zip for local listings.




Sweet


----------



## Villano (Sep 19, 2008)

Orius said:


> I understand that advertising is necessary, and I'd be fine with them just going back to product placement in shows.  As long as it's not cheesy '50s style product placement when the lead interrupts the acting, grabs Product X and turns to the camera and says, "I prefer using Acme Toilet Paper because it leaves me feeling clean and fresh."




Product placement has been getting annoying lately.  They've been doing a lot of name dropping on Psych, mentioning how wonderful the food is at Red Robin and the terrific coffee at Dunkin' Donuts.   

And then there's Eureka, which has now become "Degree Presents:  The Degree Eureka Show,  Sponsored by Degree.  With special guest star, Degree.  Tonight's episode:  How much Degree could a Degree Degree if a Degree could Degree Degree?"


----------



## Aeolius (Sep 19, 2008)

Orius said:


> If it wasn't for Reaper, I really wouldn't care if CW sunk.




It was the transition between The WB and CW Network that killed another promising show; Aquaman.


----------



## Mallus (Sep 19, 2008)

re: new TV season...

... I can't wait for more _Pushing Daisies_. 

... I _could_ wait for more _Lost_, but I'm generally happy it's still going on, and more importantly, that there's an end in sight.

... I'll give _Heroes _another shot. It's a comic book, some of its run is supposed to suck. It's tradition!

... I think _Battlestar Galatica_ should have ended with that lovely tracking shot at the end of the last aired episode. I still can't fathom how they'll improve on that. But I'll watch it next Feb.

... I admit to being curious about the Hercules/Xena gang doing Wizard's First Rule.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 19, 2008)

Orius said:


> That's not much of a sci-fi list.  It has _Desperate Housewives_.  How the hell could _that_ be considered sci-fi?!




In finding a sci-fi list, I was interested in one that 
1) covers the shows I'm interested in
2) is generally accurate

Purity (having scifi, and only scifi) really isn't a priority.


----------



## Orius (Sep 20, 2008)

Brown Jenkin said:


> It is a fantasy show based on Terry Goodkind's Sword of Truth books. It is produced by Sam Raimi who also brought us Hercules and Xena. The trailer makes it seem more serious than those though. The website  Legend Of The Seeker now offers a search by zip for local listings.




Errr, I'm not sure if that sounds promising.  Ok I liked Herc, and Xena until it got stupid, but they could be pretty silly.  But doesn't Sword of Truth get bashed a lot?  

Well, it might be worth watching.  Looks like there'll be a local run, and it also explains why the channel's running an hour of infomercials in that slot this weekend.  



Villano said:


> Product placement has been getting annoying lately.  They've been doing a lot of name dropping on Psych, mentioning how wonderful the food is at Red Robin and the terrific coffee at Dunkin' Donuts.




Yeah, that doesn't bother me.  Just because a bunch of fictional characters like something doesn't mean I have to.  



> And then there's Eureka, which has now become "Degree Presents:  The Degree Eureka Show,  Sponsored by Degree.  With special guest star, Degree.  Tonight's episode:  How much Degree could a Degree Degree if a Degree could Degree Degree?"




That's the level of asinine I'm talking about.


----------



## Mark (Sep 20, 2008)

Orius said:


> Ok I liked Herc, and Xena until it got stupid





How could you tell? 


I watched it regularly.  It was good for stirring the gaming imagination and keeping a light heart about gaming at the same time.  Still, each started off with a more serious attitude and turned to a parody of itself in due course.  Nevertheless, a couple of fun shows.  I think the trick with any new show by the same team would be to find a way to start off serious about itself, like the other two, and only parody itself when that naturally occurs and the audience is along for the ride.  I think that is why Cleo and Jack each came off less well from the start.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 20, 2008)

Orius said:


> It's not the Nielsen's fault, the CW just sucks.  Their positioning of the CW for young women is IMO what wrecked Smallville.  They got rid of all the cast members over 30 (hell not even Lex was around in the season premier),...



I thought Michael Rosenbaum wanted to leave.

Last I heard, he's doing some kind of shortform series for Spike.com called _PG Porn._


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 21, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> I thought Michael Rosenbaum wanted to leave.
> 
> Last I heard, he's doing some kind of shortform series for Spike.com called _PG Porn._




*blink, blink*

What?  I don't...confused...doesn't compute.  PG Porn?  That has to be one of the worst Oxymorons I've ever heard of...


----------



## Mark (Sep 21, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> *blink, blink*
> 
> What?  I don't...confused...doesn't compute.  PG Porn?  That has to be one of the worst Oxymorons I've ever heard of...






Maybe the PG stands for Pretty Good?


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 22, 2008)

Mark said:


> Maybe the PG stands for Pretty Good?



I dunno. MY definition of "Pretty Good Porn" may be very different than YOUR definition. Hehehe.

If you have gotten over the shock, try and google it, with "Michael Rosenbaum."


----------



## Mistwell (Sep 22, 2008)

Hand of Evil said:


> I like Eli Stone, so, will also watch that.




Is Eli Stone coming back? 



> Friday: Crusoe, Stargate Atlantis and Sanctuary.  Sanctuary may be the Sfi-Fi's Fringe, be interesting to see.




Atlantis has 11 episodes left I believe.  Yah, I am looking forward to Santuary as well.

You should definitely check out Pushing Daisies on Wed starting in Oct.


----------



## Mark (Sep 22, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> I dunno. MY definition of "Pretty Good Porn" may be very different than YOUR definition. Hehehe.






You trying to get me banned?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 22, 2008)

Mistwell said:


> Is Eli Stone coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep! Eli Stone is back on Oct. 14 @ 10.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 22, 2008)

Mark said:


> You trying to get me banned?



I'm trying not to get myself banned. 

Anyhoo, just wishing Michael the best of luck post-_Smallville._

The same goes for Kristin Kreuk (no longer a regular).


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2008)

Isn't this going to be the last season anyway?  

I'm not going to miss Lana, since she pretty much spends every scene whining about something, but I don't think the show's going to be the same without Lex.  But then, the writers have gotten more and more inconsistant with his character as the show sunk deeper and deeper into Soap Opera Land.


----------



## Mark (Sep 24, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> The same goes for Kristin Kreuk (no longer a regular).





Well, there's another thing _Scotty doesn't know_.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 24, 2008)

Mark said:


> Well, there's another thing _Scotty doesn't know_.



Gawd!!! Where have you been? Having a regular mainstream life? Come back to the Geek side of the Force.


----------



## scitadel (Sep 24, 2008)

I must say, Seeker of the Truth has me hooked from the trailers. It looks good - and I enjoyed the first book I must say.  After that, they began to slide down hill till he stopped writing and started ranting.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 24, 2008)

scitadel said:


> I must say, Seeker of the Truth has me hooked from the trailers. It looks good - and I enjoyed the first book I must say.  After that, they began to slide down hill till he stopped writing and started ranting.



IOW, he turned into us. 

Oh, well. You can never run out of ranters.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 24, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> The same goes for Kristin Kreuk (no longer a regular).



Didn't she get some hot new movie role?  I can't remember what it is, but I remember seeing some news article about it a few months ago.  I say more power to her.

Plus: she's hawt.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 25, 2008)

Hobo said:


> Didn't she get some hot new movie role?  I can't remember what it is, but I remember seeing some news article about it a few months ago.  I say more power to her.
> 
> Plus: she's hawt.



She's Chun Li(?) in the new upcoming _Street Fighters_ film.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Sep 25, 2008)

Dog Moon said:


> Well, since Psych's like 7 episode season is over, I for one am willing to see the Mentalist even if it is a blatant ripoff of Psych.




Thing is Psych was a (silly) Comedy - From what I've seen The Mentalist is serious.  While on the surface they may appear similar, I think if you watch them they will seem very different.

Anyway, how many Cop Shows, Forensic shows, Medical Dramas, Law Shows, etc all seem the same if you analyse it with just a surface Glance.  Isn't "How I met your mother" just a rip-off of Friends? 

Duncan


----------



## Paradygmatic (Sep 26, 2008)

Ranger REG said:


> She's Chun Li(?) in the new upcoming _Street Fighters_ film.




Woah.  First I've heard of THIS.  Hrm...  looks like it's supposed to be in theatres Feb of 09.

She doesn't quite fill my picture of Chun Li, but she's hot and she's certainly not the worst choice I've ever seen for an actress or actor to fill a similar role in other movies.


----------



## Paradygmatic (Sep 26, 2008)

Duncan Haldane said:


> Thing is Psych was a (silly) Comedy - From what I've seen The Mentalist is serious.  While on the surface they may appear similar, I think if you watch them they will seem very different.
> 
> Anyway, how many Cop Shows, Forensic shows, Medical Dramas, Law Shows, etc all seem the same if you analyse it with just a surface Glance.  Isn't "How I met your mother" just a rip-off of Friends?
> 
> Duncan




I agree, actually.  I hadn't heard much about the show previously and was simply responding to the person's post above mine who said every little bit of the show was like Psych, but it is definitely different and still interesting.  The end of the first scene surprised the heck out of me and I can't imagine anything like that happening in Psych.

As for "How I met your mother" my roommate compares it to Friends all the time and is like main character and Robin WILL get together because they're like Ross and Rachel from friends and the whole Barney loving Robin think is just a perversion like Joey proposing to Rachel.  It makes for an interesting storyline, but nothing will ever come from it.


----------



## Ranger REG (Sep 27, 2008)

Paradygmatic said:


> Woah.  First I've heard of THIS.  Hrm...  looks like it's supposed to be in theatres Feb of 09.
> 
> She doesn't quite fill my picture of Chun Li, but she's hot and she's certainly not the worst choice I've ever seen for an actress or actor to fill a similar role in other movies.



Yeah. Better to have Zhang Ziyi or Bai Ling.


----------



## Cat Moon (Sep 27, 2008)

Whose got the time to watch TV when you're a full time student *and* employee?


----------

